# Engine Oil Capacity?



## TheJackal (Aug 18, 2004)

I cant find this anywhere and have been seachin for the last 10 min on google and z31.com does anybody know off hand?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

TheJackal said:


> I cant find this anywhere and have been seachin for the last 10 min on google and z31.com does anybody know off hand?


 Time to get a Haynes.  I think it's about 6 quarts. No less than 5 , for sure.


----------



## TheJackal (Aug 18, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Time to get a Haynes.  I think it's about 6 quarts. No less than 5 , for sure.



hmm i only put in 4, oops good thing i just drove it like 100 yards.. um ill throw in another, and check the dip stick, its hard to read on the dipstick (new oil) thanks yo


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

damn 6 more like 4 1/4.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

[QUOTE='85 fairlady]damn 6 more like 4 1/4.[/QUOTE] The Haynes would seem to agree with you , however in my own experience with my own engine , it holds 5-1/2 quarts. Perhaps I have a bigger oil pan or the wrong size dipstick *shrug*


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I put 4 3/4 in mine and that's at the full mark. LOL 6 is a bunch. I don't think we even put that much in our old 4.7L Tundra


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> I put 4 3/4 in mine and that's at the full mark. LOL 6 is a bunch. I don't think we even put that much in our old 4.7L Tundra


 Might explain my 90 psi cold oil pressure.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> I put 4 3/4 in mine and that's at the full mark. LOL 6 is a bunch. I don't think we even put that much in our old 4.7L Tundra


 I am pretty sure my car has the Maxima engine swap. I wonder if the ole Max had a larger oil capacity........ This being a turbo car , I doubt it , but stranger things are possible.


----------



## TheJackal (Aug 18, 2004)

well its sitting with 5-1/2 and miracuoulsly (sp?) my oil pressure works every once in awhile now! Its not smoking, ill check the dip stick but it seems to run fine


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I am pretty sure my car has the Maxima engine swap. I wonder if the ole Max had a larger oil capacity........ This being a turbo car , I doubt it , but stranger things are possible.



Possibly but very doubtful. But if it was your would have a better compression ratio than most of us. Then runnin more boost you ought to be kick butt


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Possibly but very doubtful. But if it was you would have a better compression ratio than most of us. Then runnin more boost you ought to be kick butt


 And detonate easier...... 
It does have awesome torque down low , for being a turbo car. Who knows.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

It is exactly 4 and 4/10 quarts.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Marc Z31 said:


> It is exactly 4 and 4/10 quarts.


 We've established that it seems to vary from car to car. Probably any cars who have had engines swapped or replaced may have different capacity pans. Who knows , for all I know , I may have a 3.3 Pathy engine........


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

lol you need to look at the casting number on the block then and post it so we can find out.

Don't even ask me where it is because I don't know


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> lol you need to look at the casting number on the block then and post it so we can find out.
> 
> Don't even ask me where it is because I don't know


 Some help you are............


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

well I am just saying that will tell you what it is.. If you can get the number I will do the research and find out what it is for ya. And if you call right now you get it ABSOLUTELY FREE!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> well I am just saying that will tell you what it is.. If you can get the number I will do the research and find out what it is for ya. And if you call right now you get it ABSOLUTELY FREE!


 Yeah I bet. Kinda like an STD from a street hooker........  But hey , soon as I figure out where it is , I'll let you know.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Alright


----------

